# Hello from Florida



## Buckkillr (Jun 20, 2012)

Just became an AT member and wanted to say howdy. Look forward to getting to know y'all! Take care.

Buck


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome!

What part of FL?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Buck.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Buckkillr (Jun 20, 2012)

fasst,

I am in the panhandle area of Florida, about 45 min. north of Panama City. Thanks to all for the warm welcome.

Buck


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Buckkillr said:


> fasst,
> 
> I am in the panhandle area of Florida, about 45 min. north of Panama City. Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
> 
> Buck


Not too far Buck....just south of Tallahassee for me


----------



## Buckkillr (Jun 20, 2012)

You don't even have to get online if you need to get in touch with me. Just step outside and give me a holler. I believe your close enough for me to hear ya!!

Buck


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Buckkillr said:


> fasst,
> 
> I am in the panhandle area of Florida, about 45 min. north of Panama City. Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
> 
> Buck



Just west of you on the beach in Destin.


----------



## Buckkillr (Jun 20, 2012)

I hear ya KraQr! Be easy on the Bass Pro Shop over there!!

Buck


----------



## shawns1ton (Dec 5, 2011)

welcome! another Floridian here! (jax area)


----------



## juanagalvan (Apr 19, 2010)

I am in the huge metropolis known as Pensacola


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome... My family has land in Graceville,FL, wish I could get up there to hunt it more


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

